# Liquid Leather



## ethan9482 (Jan 26, 2010)

It was Scotlands Summer this weekend so I thought I would get around to a job I have been putting off for a while and having abused many guides and things here, felt it was time to give a bit back.

My TT is almost 15 years old and the leather is starting to show it, not badly but fading none the less so a couple months back I bought a black liquid leather kit off fleabay at about £30 - cheaper than the manufacturer at about £85.

Thought I would post some pics of before and after, apologies in advance as my camera skills are not great and I had actually done step 1 before I thought to take pictures for others benefit.

Overall, very impressed, its filled the cracks in nicely, brought the colour back well and all is good. Its not new seats but didn't cost the earth either. I think I may get the steering wheel done next as the product says it can be used there too and still have a fair chunk left over (even after sorting one of the wife's handbags..).

Hope this maybe helps someone who wasn't convinced or alternatively just has a couple hours spare. Also, if you do do it, there is a definite 'Oh 5hit' moment when you first apply it and then let it dry, it looks patchy and uneven - just touch up any particularly bad bits and then let the conditioner catch the rest. Also USE THE SPONGE, its way way easier - I didn't at first because I am fundamentally incapable of following instructions.

It wont let me upload the photos due to size, so link to dropbox gallery;

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/f84v0vpbqd28 ... 8Qtutpd_ba


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Good job

Another for my to do list


----------

